
CERN turns to open source software as Microsoft increases its fees - blacksoil
https://www.engadget.com/2019/06/13/cern-microsoft-alternatives-project-open-source-software/
======
tony-allan
Also see [https://home.cern/news/news/computing/microsoft-
alternatives...](https://home.cern/news/news/computing/microsoft-alternatives-
project-malt)

